# feeding saltwater fish food to freshwater fish



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

i was just curious what would happen if you fed saltwater fish flakes to freshwater fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
May we ask what brand of food were you referring? Although in my opinion, even saltwater food should be ok with freshwater.
Were you referring to this one?
If yes, I don't see anything wrong with using them for the freshwater although it is better to stick with what was designed for them.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks.

its actually this http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...av_223_N_24+92_sku_964638_familyID_13116.aspx

i picked these up at the store in the cichlids section and didnt realize it was for saltwater fish until a few days later. i threw away my receipt so i couldnt return it. i have a tiger oscar, knifefish, jack dempsey, convict, blood parrot, and a pleco in the tank .. they wouldnt eat this anyways would they?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The food you linked into is not for marine. It is for freshwater.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

oh .. i didnt notice that in the link .. it says 'marine' on the can i have. i'm hesitant to put it in the tank because it has kelp and other things in it. i didnt know if it would change the waters chemistry i.e. add salt


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It should be ok. Don't feed them too much with salty foods though.
To be safe, I'd stick with the ones designed for freshwater.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

alright .. so does anybody want a free 1oz can of marine flake food? haha


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mistergoodstuf said:


> alright .. so does anybody want a free 1oz can of marine flake food? haha


Hi mistergoodstuf,
You can try posting your location. It's in the User CP. And then try to advertise it in the Classifieds section.

All the best.:blueyay:


----------

